# Custom Made Wooden Furniture



## AL85 (Aug 28, 2015)

Hello All, 

I'm on the hut for a reaonably priced, good carpentery company to make a wooden bed frame. 

I've done some research online but it seems there are a lot of mixed reviews on the companies that I've found so far. 

Thanks in advance for the help!

Cheers, 
AL


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

while I don't have specific recommendations, Karama has a few furniture shops that will make to order. From what I have heard, it is better to provide a design to them.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

rsinner said:


> while I don't have specific recommendations, Karama has a few furniture shops that will make to order. From what I have heard, it is better to provide a design to them.


I have to check my card folder. I do have a name.


----------



## AL85 (Aug 28, 2015)

rsinner said:


> while I don't have specific recommendations, Karama has a few furniture shops that will make to order. From what I have heard, it is better to provide a design to them.


Thanks for the tip rsinner! I'll have a look round Karama


----------



## AL85 (Aug 28, 2015)

Sunder said:


> I have to check my card folder. I do have a name.


Great - thanks Sunder. May I ask what you had made?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

There are also carpenters in Satwa, main street heading towards the creek.


----------



## AL85 (Aug 28, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> There are also carpenters in Satwa, main street heading towards the creek.


Great - thank you! Will add Satwa to the list. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ankit Tanavi (May 31, 2016)

Hello Sunder

I had a notification saying you had replied to my message. I cant seem to see it. making sure my replies/ messages are going through.

Best


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Ankit Tanavi said:


> Hello Sunder
> 
> I had a notification saying you had replied to my message. I cant seem to see it. making sure my replies/ messages are going through.
> 
> Best


MOD HERE: Yes your posts are going through, however they are deemed to be advertising and as such not allowed on the open forum - you are of course free to take up a Premium Membership which would allow you to advertise in the Classifieds Sections of the Forum.


----------

